# RIU Ladies' Lounge?



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

so...
between the obvious minority of womenfolk on riu and the fact that one of the levels of seniority is called "mr. ganja", i as a female member of RIU am starting to feel a bit marginalised... i'm sorry i know how most dudes *love* that word.... 
(i have friends in radical feminist circles that would be up in arms about the "mr. ganja" thing, but i'm a female grower -- we've had to get used the fact that the realworld cannabis industry tends to be male-dominated -- but i do find it a bit disheartening that that follows me onto my web presence.)

i was wondering if riu would consider starting a Ladies' Lounge? 

now, before you all go getting your knickers in twist, i DO believe that if we're going to get a Ladies' room, in all fairness there ought to be a Men's room as well... i know it's a bit of a sausage party out there anyway but i also know that a lot of you tone down the grossness (*not looking right at StonedPony* ) just in case one of us dames might pop by. we'll be as tamponic in our room as we want, and you can be as phallic in your room as you want. i think that's fair.

as far as the "how can you tell you're all girls?" thing, i think a roomful of gals would know when an interloper came in (except maybe MediMary, who i thought was a chick until yesterday... oops.), and if, as a man, you manage to convince a roomful of us that you're one of us, i'd say you deserve to be in there anyway.

thank you for your consideration
mellokitty.


----------



## taint (Apr 1, 2011)

Fuck.........................ya wanna turn the sausagefest into sausage only?
Can I be a girl also?....................like maybe on tuesays or something.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

OH HELL NO, i just think it'd be nice to have a high-estrogen zone too, girls need other girls sometimes.... (and trust me, no girl wants to hang in THAT zone ALL THE TIME....) *shudders*....

tuesday's taint's tits and tutus day.... only if you dress your dog up in drag and put it as your avi that day...


----------



## taint (Apr 1, 2011)

Sounds like a plan,I allready have our outfits picked out.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

just so you know, i have a preference for leather and feathers.


----------



## taint (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a amazing coincidence indeed.
How ya feel about assless chaps and spurs?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

isn't that a guy thing?

see? dude, you suck at being a chick.... lol
(^you can secretly take that as a compliment if you want^)


----------



## taint (Apr 1, 2011)

YAY ME!!!!

I'm thinking all the backhair woulda gave me away anyhows.
You'all need a mans help in there just holler.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

(<-- even these girls could do with a bit of heavy lifting from time to time, i'm sure....)


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

i too thought medimary was feminized.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

rzza said:


> i too thought medimary was feminized.


see? i'm not the only one....


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 1, 2011)

i guess i kinda understand your need for a women's group, but at the same rate, i kinda don't like the whole were girls and your guy's separation thing.. first and foremost, we are all humans, and growers, and we should all be in this thing together.. i don't think that the breaking up into small groups does much for the whole group at all.. it just tends to bother me some what is all.. i guess that is my issues and not yours though mellokitty, so anyhoo's, there is another thread on here that really bothers me for the same reasons.. i'm not going to name the thread, but if you've been on here for any amount of time, you should know what i'm talking about.. i am surly not a sexist nor a racist for that matter, its just like i said, i don't like the fact that people feel the need to break up into small groups for whatever the reason maybe.. 

i don't know what else to say honestly.. that's just my two cents on the whole thing.. i like the one for all and all for one thing, and not the boys for boys and girls for girls thing, or what ever other group's people like to break themselves up into..


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i kinda don't like the whole were girls and your guy's separation thing..


i didn't mean it in the sense of a 'separation' (the boy's and girls room suggestion was because there's almost always some dude who says, "well if you get a girl's whatever-whatever why shouldn't guys get our own whatever-whatever?") (i hear they butted up against a lot of that when they started the lotus cup, for instance). i meant more in the sense of, when i'm sick of being called a 'filthy' dirt grower, i go hide in the organic soil room for a while, that sort of thing.

i just think that it'd be nice, as a member of riu who has to deal daily with the objectification of women in the form of disembodied body parts, and read all sorts of generalisations about how we're all bitches and we're all crazy but dudes keep us around 'cuz we're good for fucking, to have a zone to go to to be free from that. that's all.


----------



## sebastopolian (Apr 1, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> see? i'm not the only one....


Oh Great!...I told Medimary...."U GO Girl!"...And she's ...A HE! He fooled me. LOL


----------



## Serapis (Apr 1, 2011)

I voted yes, but just so you ladies know....

Stoned Pony likes to cross dress and is very sensitive about how he/she looks. So don't be surprised if an appearance is made... Just make sure to say something nice about the hair....


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

geez i didnt wanna picture him in girls underwear, but it happened. eww


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 1, 2011)

I voted for a ladies room as well.
Pay no attention to that blinking light in the A/C vent *Wink*.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

racerboy: (with all due love and respect, because i do really think you're a smart guy): rereading my previous post, i realize i didn't make myself clear:
as a female grower, i deal with all sorts of discrimination in the real world ALL THE TIME. correct me if i'm wrong, but i don't think you ever got low-balled and then sent your *female friend to meet with the SAME buyer with the SAME product to get $200 more a lb? this has happened to me more times than i can count. luckily i can just send my man now, he has better connex anyway.
i don't know how old you are, but i'm verging on middle aged -- not exactly a spring chicken, and i've been growing for over 15 years. i haven't heard of any guys my age complaining that dudes at hydro shops ask them if they know what ph is, or a myriad of other questions i usually don't have time for. (hint: i usually know what i want before i even walk into the store and i don't think it's any of the dudes-who-work-there's business whether it's my first grow or not, especially since it isn't, by over a decade.) 
product pricing isn't the only thing we get lowballed over. our labour is quite often undervalued compared to some of the menfolk as well. one doesn't have to be a grower to experience this. look at walmart.

as a man i don't think you've had to deal with any of this. (again, correct me if i'm wrong.)
and, to lay all my cards on the table here (not trying to be exclusionary in the least here, for real): unless you've almost been raped on a grow job, you can't understand where i'm coming from. my 2cents.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I voted yes, but just so you ladies know....
> 
> Stoned Pony likes to cross dress and is very sensitive about how he/she looks. So don't be surprised if an appearance is made... Just make sure to say something nice about the hair....


LOLOL, i think we can make an exception for SP. s/he'd fit right in, with that clubfoot of [hers]


----------



## cph (Apr 1, 2011)

Imagine if they had such such a place. A place for a group of people with things in common to get together and talk....

Oh yeah they do, and look a group for girls... cannagirls


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

cph said:


> Imagine if they had such such a place. A place for a group of people with things in common to get together and talk....
> 
> Oh yeah they do, and look a group for girls... cannagirls


omg i had no idea... don't you have to be an elite member to be part of 'groups' tho?
EDIT: no. i just joined.
oh, weird, i just took a look, there are 37 members, 24 of whom are 'strangers'.... including the group starter.... who hasn't posted since '09..... 

**HEY GIRLS**
i think that now we've found this (big thank yous to cph! let's pucker up those rep lips girls!) i think we need to start making more use of it, n'est-ce pas, mes belles dames?


----------



## rzza (Apr 1, 2011)

you could just start a new one also mello.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 1, 2011)

mello is not computer-literate. or forum-literate for that matter.
i will have to look into this 'group' phenomenon you all speak of 

*twirling hair*... i'm just a girl, after all... tee hee... (i know i know... )


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

well, i am somewhat satiated.
but i still want a Ladies subforum. i got all excited when i saw the one in the elite section and that alone almost convinced me to pay up. (<-but i guess that option is defunct now anyway?) tbh the presence of that (even unaccessible) forum on the riu front page had a lot to do with my decision to stick around here and check it out, and although i've gleaned some great information and met some really cool people, i gotta admit i wish that button worked.

it seems like a lot of the girls in the group signed up, looked around, and then left (most of them haven't posted since 09). 
maybe riu would be less of a sausage party if the ladies room was more front and center.


----------



## NLNo5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Anything for the Ladies. Keep em happy I say. Best thing about RIU is we got common sense ladies around.


----------



## NLNo5 (Apr 2, 2011)

RIU is dude heavy with the associated testosterone baggage that comes along with it. I can understand making some real-estate available for the ladies. Problem is hope you don't disappear too long cause it sucks to be hanging around with guys all the time.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

spoken like a good man. 

it's ok, if we all hung out in there ALL THE TIME it would quickly devolve from the "ladies lounge" to the "catfight club" (especially around the fool moon.... *awooooo*)

and then kitty, ever the entreprenesse, would sell you boys tickets lol.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

"You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later."

will try to remember to repslut you lataaaah....


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 2, 2011)

No offence here but the fact that you have not got your girls only group yet and the fact that "cannagirls" has well...been forgotten possibly means there is no real demand for it?.......


----------



## Serapis (Apr 2, 2011)

The group was created more than 2 years ago... since then, several states have allowed MMJ and we have a lot more women on the board... I would agree however that more women need to open up and post approval on here, cause now it is mostly guys posting...

And wth is SP? 



newworldicon said:


> No offence here but the fact that you have not got your girls only group yet and the fact that "cannagirls" has well...been forgotten possibly means there is no real demand for it?.......


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 2, 2011)

Serapis said:


> The group was created more than 2 years ago... since then, several states have allowed MMJ and we have a lot more women on the board... I would agree however that more women need to open up and post approval on here, cause now it is mostly guys posting...
> 
> And wth is SP?


What is SP?

I don't believe that it should matter if you are a girl or a guy on here, afterall the forum is for cannabis growing and should not differentiate between the sexes. Also RIU means different things to different people, for some it means MMJ but not for all.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> No offence here but the fact that you have not got your girls only group yet and the fact that "cannagirls" has well...been forgotten possibly means there is no real demand for it?.......


i think there's a big difference between having a 'group' that you have to navigate through umpteen other groups to find (some girls just might not be comfortable joining a group they haven't been invited to cuz sometimes that the way it works on forums too), and having, say, a subforum in the cafe section for instance. (i've been here for a couple months, had no idea what 'groups' were or how it worked or whatever until yesterday, because tbh i don't really have time to explore the peripheral features of riu.... i'm busy. i got girls.)

in my time here i never even knew that that group existed (mostly because there was that whole "if cph hadn't pointed it out to me i probably wouldn't have gone looking for it" factor). BUT one of the first things i did do was click on the ladies only button and find that the elite blahblahblah's been disabled. i think it would get used a lot more if it was easier to find, like on the front page.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

also: i think women bring a different approach/view/philosophy/ideology to growing than men do. i think it'd be kind of ridiculous not to think so, and, speaking from experience, we bring a different perspective to parenting, why wouldn't that apply to the parenting of plants? 
that said, hydro growers and soil growers also bring differing approaches/philosophies to their grows, and they deserve their own subforums, but we -- a demographic that comes with just as distinct a set of values, if not more -- don't? 

you're a dude, right? you get to grow up to be 'mr. ganja', in the context of riu. how would you feel if you knew you were going to get to grow up to be 'mrs. ganja?' what else would *you do to promote the visibility of your minority if you'd already seen threads where members of it ask to have their rank changed to 'ms. ganja' and be ignored?


----------



## rzza (Apr 2, 2011)

i am mr ganja and i do love women.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

i won't mind being mr. ganja when it happens, but i think i'm gonna have to go buy a strap-on for when i'm at the 'puter....

and it's for a long time, right? like 400 posts or something?
EDIT: i have to be a drag king for **2500** posts?!?! riu better be paying for my fake sideburns....


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

i have been a bad kitty......
"
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rzza again."

translation: sloot!


----------



## rzza (Apr 2, 2011)

so who told ya 2500?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

the 'user ranking' sticky of the support section says you're mr. ganja from 2500 to 5000 posts.... which, i'm not *that stoned, right? lol


----------



## rzza (Apr 2, 2011)

ugh, i cannot believe i am gonna be a super stoner for 5000 posts. i think that should come before mr ganja. i like mr ganja. gotta slow down on the posts


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2011)

i know right? 
in other news, i was really enjoying being a glorious beacon of light..... but now they all know my name... *paranoid glances*


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your poll.....don't you think men would want a different choice than..... "get back in the kitchen"..?


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

come one dude, you're taking this thing way too much to heart dude... We have different rooms for different MMJ states... we have different rooms for different techniques.... Why would you be against it? You can simply stay out of it..... if you have no interest, move along and have a great day 



newworldicon said:


> What is SP?
> 
> I don't believe that it should matter if you are a girl or a guy on here, afterall the forum is for cannabis growing and should not differentiate between the sexes. Also RIU means different things to different people, for some it means MMJ but not for all.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe you should get back outside and take care of the yard? 

Just an idea...



newworldicon said:


> Your poll.....don't you think men would want a different choice than..... "get back in the kitchen"..?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Maybe you should get back outside and take care of the yard?
> 
> Just an idea...


Um......all I can say is if you think I am taking this to heart then perhaps that's what's running round in your head mate. 

Don't be rude now, I have not shown any rudeness to mellokitty nor you so I suggest you stop telling me to run along my friend.....don't like my opinions on this matter than take your own advice and go back in your jardin!!


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

Your get back in the kitchen remark was certainly polite then in your eyes.... typical chauvinism... I'm perfectly entitled to disagree with your opinion and I have not been rude to you. I suggest you run along and play with your male friends, you have made your point known here and quite frankly, I doubt the women care what you think. 



newworldicon said:


> Um......all I can say is if you think I am taking this to heart then perhaps that's what's running round in your head mate.
> 
> Don't be rude now, I have not shown any rudeness to mellokitty nor you so I suggest you stop telling me to run along my friend.....don't like my opinions on this matter than take your own advice and go back in your jardin!!


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Your get back in the kitchen remark was certainly polite then in your eyes.... typical chauvinism... I'm perfectly entitled to disagree with your opinion and I have not been rude to you. I suggest you run along and play with your male friends, you have made your point known here and quite frankly, I doubt the women care what you think.


That was a quote from the poll if you were to read properly so it in no way implied that women should get back in the kitchen Serapis, as usual you have got the wrong end of the stick, if you can't read properly then is that my fault?

By the by whilst you wax lyrical on this thread mellokitty is on another thread contradicting herself by getting into the sexual banter whilst on this thread she asks for a lounge so that women don't need to hear the filth....

would you like a link to it.....


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

> Your poll.....don't you think men would want a different choice than..... "get back in the kitchen"..?


I stand corrected ;p

But who cares if they get a room? Anyone not interested can just stay out of it... I think the LED users would probably be pissed if they got it, because they have been asking for a separate forum for some time.

Not Mello..... I have good images of her in my head..


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> I stand corrected ;p
> 
> But who cares if they get a room? Anyone not interested can just stay out of it... I think the LED users would probably be pissed if they got it, because they have been asking for a separate forum for some time.
> 
> Not Mello..... I have good images of her in my head..


I don't care if they get a room, I simply stated why?.....I love that RIU does not differentiate and I feel that a woman's lounge would only alienate women even more if they do in fact feel that way, I hope not, I would like to think that most guys on here care little about pussy whilst being able to talk shop.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Your poll.....don't you think men would want a different choice than..... "get back in the kitchen"..?


but you did it anyway didn't you? 
nobody forced you....


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> That was a quote from the poll if you were to read properly so it in no way implied that women should get back in the kitchen Serapis, as usual you have got the wrong end of the stick, if you can't read properly then is that my fault?
> 
> By the by whilst you wax lyrical on this thread mellokitty is on another thread contradicting herself by getting into the sexual banter whilst on this thread she asks for a lounge so that women don't need to hear the filth....
> 
> would you like a link to it.....





newworldicon said:


> I don't care if they get a room, I simply stated why?.....I love that RIU does not differentiate and I feel that a woman's lounge would only alienate women even more if they do in fact feel that way, I hope not, I would like to think that most guys on here care little about pussy whilst being able to talk shop.


.... anybody else catch the paradox at play here....?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> but you did it anyway didn't you?
> nobody forced you....


I didn't take the poll so what are you implying?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> .... anybody else catch the paradox at play here....?


care to point out the paradox for me?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

in case this is too macrocosmic for your comprehension....
there's a big difference between consensual sexual banter and having a guy refer to you and your gender using a euphemism for the gender-defining feature of your sex.... still with me?

a common misconception among both men and women who lack an understanding of basic human rights is that a woman who doesn't want to deal with gender-based slurs, discrimination, misrepresentation, etc. etc. ought not to engage in any activity that reinforces that very sexuality (ie. flirt, dress slutty, or be anything but asexual and gender-ambiguous) at all times -- this idea is still a *symptom of a patriarchal society, not in any way a freedom.

i refuse to be apologetic about my sexuality. 
i'm a one-man woman but that doesn't exactly make me a cloistered nun.
personally i think it's a symptom of a diseased species that the females are shamed for the very attributes and behaviours necessary for the longevity and continuation of the species itself. but what would i know? i'm just a girl, *more hair-twirling* and that's just my opinion, after all.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

Damn dude, you have the tact of a brick.... 



newworldicon said:


> care to point out the paradox for me?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> That was a quote from the poll if you were to read properly so it in no way implied that women should get back in the kitchen Serapis, as usual you have got the wrong end of the stick, if you can't read properly then is that my fault?
> 
> By the by whilst you wax lyrical on this thread mellokitty is on another thread contradicting herself by getting into the sexual banter whilst on this thread she asks for a lounge so that women don't need to hear the filth....
> 
> would you like a link to it.....


see, the prevalence of ideas like this are exactly the sort of misogyny that spurs movements like this:

http://www.slutwalktoronto.com/


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> in case this is too macrocosmic for your comprehension....
> there's a big difference between consensual sexual banter and having a guy refer to you and your gender using a euphemism for the gender-defining feature of your sex.... still with me?
> 
> a common misconception among both men and women who lack an understanding of basic human rights is that a woman who doesn't want to deal with gender-based slurs, discrimination, misrepresentation, etc. etc. ought not to engage in any activity that reinforces that very sexuality (ie. flirt, dress slutty, or be anything but asexual and gender-ambiguous) at all times -- this idea is still a *symptom of a patriarchal society, not in any way a freedom.


Gee thanks for all the big words, I finally opened a dictionary. So you are assuming that I support inequality and bias of men over women from what I have said...keep assuming, ignorance is bliss.

If you read properly what I have said in this thread you would see that I applaud the fact that men and women on this site can discuss a commonality in cannabis growing without all the sexual innuendos so common on the internet.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Gee thanks for all the big words, I finally opened a dictionary. So you are assuming that I support inequality and bias of men over women from what I have said...keep assuming, ignorance is bliss.
> 
> If you read properly what I have said in this thread you would see that I applaud the fact that men and women on this site can discuss a commonality in cannabis growing without all the sexual innuendos so common on the internet.


close but no cigar, nice try though.
i'm just pointing out the obvious fallacy of you paying lip service to equality and community of riu and then referring to my demographic as "pussy" in practically the same keystroke.

do you? because i was under the impression that you just tried to 'put me in my place' by pointing out my other-thread sexual banter a few posts ago.... silly me.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> see, the prevalence of ideas like this are exactly the sort of misogyny that spurs movements like this:
> 
> http://www.slutwalktoronto.com/


Talk about getting carried away here......my girlfriend tells me to convey one woman to another to lighten up, newworldicon is not a sexist but how are you to know that from a bit of banter....you on the other hand should realise that it was man who planted the seed that women should be able to express your sexuality without fear of judgement, that way he makes you believe that it is your decision to dress provocatively or strut like a "slut".....food for thought Mellokitty..

Anyway I am about to get a massage from my chicka so no hard feelings and enjoy your weekend mellokitty.

PS. Hope you get your lounge, you really seem to want it.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> close but no cigar, nice try though.
> i'm just pointing out the obvious fallacy of you paying lip service to equality and community of riu and then referring to my demographic as "pussy" in practically the same keystroke.
> 
> do you? because i was under the impression that you just tried to 'put me in my place' by pointing out my other-thread sexual banter a few posts ago.... silly me.


"Pussy"..."sausage"...who cares???....what's in a word!?...have a great weekend!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> 1.--my girlfriend tells me to convey one woman to another to lighten up,
> 2.--you on the other hand should realise that it was man who planted the seed that women should be able to express your sexuality without fear of judgement, that way he makes you believe that it is your decision to dress provocatively or strut like a "slut".....food for thought Mellokitty..
> 
> 3.--Anyway I am about to get a massage from my chicka so no hard feelings and enjoy your weekend mellokitty.


1. ah, the 'divide and conquer' strategy. never encountered that before. tell your gf i'm just fine, just very opinionated, and thanks for her concern.
2. um..... what *planet* are you from....? is the cannabis blue with yellow polka dots there? roman catholic church, confusianism, heard of those? anyway, agree to disagree:
3. hey, i'm happy for ya, and it's not that i think you're a sexist, but you *asked*, right? the squeaky wheel gets the grease, just sharing my thoughts. this is called 'discussion.' thank you for not calling me anything worse than 'pussy' (*meo~w*); i'd've had to break out the 6-syllable words on you.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> have a great weekend!


you too, what's left of it.....


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

*off to demand a massage from my man to even out the scoreboard*.....


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do yourself a favour and explore what I said...it may surprise you. I understand that it will crush many ideals that women hold very dear but you owe it to yourself to find truth and stop being coerced.


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

Pussy is only a word eh? There are lots of words in our language, it doesn't make their use any more politically correct.... Walk around my hood and use the N word and try saying it's just a word.... men have fought and died over "words"... to toss out a demeaning word to refer to the opposite sex and defend it's use by saying it's just a word is lame....


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a Ladies Only forum in the Elite section. Ironically, more Dudes posted in there than Bettys. 

That's the way it would be out here in the herd, too.

That's all academic since RIU eliminated the Elite program. 

I do agree with you on the Mr. Ganja thingee. It could be considered exclusionary.

Back to the RIU swordfight!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Do yourself a favour and explore what I said...it may surprise you. I understand that it will crush many ideals that women hold very dear but you owe it to yourself to find truth and stop being coerced.


um.... no. strictly argumentatively, you're the one that posited the theory and so the onus is on *you to support it.
.... so i'm waiting.... (in case you wanted to carry on, i thought we were done for the wkend).....

EDIT: sorry i couldn't resist.  why would it 'crush' my ideals if it in fact proves that it was a man that planted the idea-seed of women's freedom? whoever you think that was, letmetellya he's doing a BANG UP job so far....

this is FUN!! somebody pass the popcorn over here!!
and WHERE THE FUCK IS SP???? lmao


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Pussy is only a word eh? There are lots of words in our language, it doesn't make their use any more politically correct.... Walk around my hood and use the N word and try saying it's just a word.... men have fought and died over "words"... to toss out a demeaning word to refer to the opposite sex and defend it's use by saying it's just a word is lame....


1. If you want to be a part of this try to keep up, she referred to men in her original post as sausage, hence what's in a name. 
2. I never referred to her or any other woman as pussy, it was taken out of context, again read properly. You do this enough for it to become a habit or a flaw...you may decide!
3. What does racism have to do with this, you are talking to a South African who left his country because he did not want anything to do with it....so save it!
4. Who died and made you the hall monitor on RIU, you seem to have a habit of going around trying to correct everyone.

Keep up or shut up!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

oooohhhhh..... so *that's what it looks like...... never had to use it before....


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> um.... no. strictly argumentatively, you're the one that posited the theory and so the onus is on *you to support it.
> .... so i'm waiting.... (in case you wanted to carry on, i thought we were done for the wkend).....
> 
> EDIT: sorry i couldn't resist.  why would it 'crush' my ideals if it in fact proves that it was a man that planted the idea-seed of women's freedom? whoever you think that was, letmetellya he's doing a BANG UP job so far....
> ...


If I showed you an article written by a woman in Cosmopolitan, "for the women by the women" would you then take it more seriously?


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

*pfft* really, dude, you must be dredging the bottom if you feel the need to use 'cosmo' and 'serious' in the same sentence..... *puff puff* 
no offense, but that's like quoting from the watchtower to convince a proddy of the folly of their ways.... *fail*.

why is this still going on? personally i'm not minding the bumpage......


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kitty it would crush your ideals because you are clearly of the opinion and belief that women have created this freedom for themselves, when in reality it is man that has merely loosened the chain enough for you to believe that. Do you really think that women got the vote simply because they picketed??? They got the vote so they could be taxed.. but who cares how you got it, you got it!!

Please be aware that this is not my personal view, I speak objectively.

PS. I'm getting massaged as I type, are you?


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> *pfft* really, dude, you must be dredging the bottom if you feel the need to use 'cosmo' and 'serious' in the same sentence..... *puff puff*
> no offense, but that's like quoting from the watchtower to convince a proddy of the folly of their ways.... *fail*.
> 
> why is this still going on? personally i'm not minding the bumpage......



Oh I thought you would be down with cosmo, I underestimate your tie dye wits. Okay how about there being a BBC documentary on the subject, it may take some time to dig it up but I would be happy to enlighten.

Either way if you do not believe in something then of course there is nothing in the world that would change your mind, you have already said how you would dismiss it, besides how do you prove anything like that...I ask you??


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Kitty it would crush your ideals because you are clearly of the opinion and belief that women have created this freedom for themselves, when in reality it is man that has merely loosened the chain enough for you to believe that. Do you really think that women got the vote simply because they picketed??? They got the vote so they could be taxed.. but who cares how you got it, you got it!!
> 
> Please be aware that this is not my personal view, I speak objectively.
> 
> PS. I'm getting massaged as I type, are you?


um.... that's somehow ok? and i should just be like, "oh well, hey, thanks for that, i'm so grateful i can't be sold or traded anymore, but that's only because i live in a developed nation...." ? again, *epic fail.* 
study your tribal societies son, before they were corrupted by propagandist misogynist religiosity, most places were strongly matriarchal. just because you have the brute force to keep us in our places, (or let us out just a little bit on a short leash, as you claim), doesn't make it right. that's like saying i should be appreciative of the fact that i don't get raped every time i go into heat.

i'm disappointed, newworld, i thought you were more of a man of substance than that.... 

and really, i could care less whether you're getting massaged as you type this, the fact that you keep bringing it up makes me think it's not actually happening, or that it's enough of a rarity in your life that you need to gloat about it, though. either way, scraping bottom again, hey? sheening like mad.

*puff puff*


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> um.... that's somehow ok? and i should just be like, "oh well, hey, thanks for that, i'm so grateful i can't be sold or traded anymore, but that's only because i live in a developed nation...." ? again, *epic fail.*
> study your tribal societies son, before they were corrupted by propagandist misogynist religiosity, most places were strongly matriarchal. just because you have the brute force to keep us in our places, (or let us out just a little bit on a short leash, as you claim), doesn't make it right. that's like saying i should be appreciative of the fact that i don't get raped every time i go into heat.
> 
> i'm disappointed, newworld, i thought you were more of a man of substance than that....
> ...


The more I try to convey that this is objectified talk you more you assume that this is my heart felt opinion.....perhaps your fire is misplaced.

I only mention the massage as you wondered why we hadn't finished this. Don't get your knickers in a knot...chillax!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 3, 2011)

What the fuck is wrong with bitches bitching about equality and then expecting separate treatment?!? Shit the fuck up and get back in the god damn kitchen!!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

i'm not pregnant tho..... is that ok? *taking shoes off* lol


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

And don't for a second think that I disagree with you, calm down dear!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

can you explain to me, like a 4 year old, how an opinion can be 'objective'? (unless you're completely uninvolved in the issue, but i'm pretty sure you have a gender too....)


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

people who keep telling you to chillax, calm down, are generally saying that to themselves......

anyhow life beckons. i have to go do that exclusionary woman thing.... motherhood. (that's right the 'crazy' gene has already been propagated lol....)


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> can you explain to me, like a 4 year old, how an opinion can be 'objective'? (unless you're completely uninvolved in the issue, but i'm pretty sure you have a gender too....)


Where you are wrong is that you think it is my opinion.....it is not. I am not able to talk objectively about how man in general have treated women, viewed their place etc.

See you have never heard of the idea that man helped you in your "expression" so clearly you assume that it is my theory and my opinion....correct?

Why on earth would I have an agenda??...with you or anyone else, that's just ludicrous!


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 3, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> can you explain to me, like a 4 year old, how an opinion can be 'objective'? (unless you're completely uninvolved in the issue, but i'm pretty sure you have a gender too....)


Where you are wrong is that you think it is my opinion.....it is not. I am not able to talk objectively about how man in general have treated women, viewed their place etc.

See you have never heard of the idea that man helped you in your "expression" so clearly you assume that it is my theory and my opinion....correct?

Why on earth would I have an agenda??...with you or anyone else, that's just ludicrous!


----------



## Serapis (Apr 3, 2011)

> Why on earth would I have an agenda??...with you or anyone else, that's just ludicrous!


So is your back and forth banter.... While I may not be a hall monitor, I do think you're rather rude and many of us could care less what your opinion is. You've stated it, move along...

Are those flames in your signature just an ironic expression or an expression of ironic personality? 

No need to reply, I have you on telepathic ignore....

View attachment 1531330


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2011)

Mello Kittys thread. You've stated your case several times, just let it go.


----------



## april (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya wow leave kitty alone! dude understand your opinion or views are just your own, time to move on


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Where you are wrong is that you think it is my opinion.....it is not. I am not able to talk objectively about how man in general have treated women, viewed their place etc.
> 
> See you have never heard of the idea that man helped you in your "expression" so clearly you assume that it is my theory and my opinion....correct?
> 
> Why on earth would I have an agenda??...with you or anyone else, that's just ludicrous!


i find it interesting that you present one side of what is largely socially accepted as a hotly debated topic as -- what, fact? status quo? -- and then proceed to tell us these aren't your beliefs.... ummm.... ok....? i don't tend to spend pages and pages of rhetoric defending ideas i *don't believe, but to each his/her own i guess and we'll give you the benefit of the doubt. 
explain this 'objective talk' you speak of please, kitty is, as you imply, simply too obtuse and closed-minded an individual to understand.

personally, i'd have a lot more respect for you if you came and said, "screw you, shut up, get back in the kitchen and make me some PIE woman, everyone knows bitches can't grow DICK" than these passive-aggressive "well, i don't actually believe this but this is what gets said.... " -parliamentary somersaults. we get enough of that on cpac, thanks.

it's not that i've never heard of the idea, just that it's a ludricrous, beside-the-point, desperate theory of patriarchs grasping at straws as if it matters WHO came up with the idea; and i have condescended to address that for your reading comprehension. but i guess that was just a waste of time and energy too. the magna carta, oft-hailed as a human-rights-cementing document across the ages, only applied to MEN in its time.
do you think it would matter one iota to the civil rights movement today if MLK had been asian? hispanic? a woman? (<-actually i guess we had rosa parkes for that...)
would you go onto a thread of people of colour asking for their own room and tell them that they didn't WIN their freedoms, the white man GAVE them to them? if a thread like that ever shows up i'm expecting that you're going to feel as duty-bound to go tell them that as you feel the need to say similar things here.

and here, i actually thought i was having an academic discussion....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 3, 2011)

MK, I make a mean peach rhubarb cobbler.
See, some of us can cook too. 
Smile & just let it go - remember the credo.
"Don't feed em".


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 3, 2011)

no worries, gender-issues i could debate AALLLLL DAAAAY.... and this one hasn't said anything to me that needs to be spelled out in asterisks yet. (a huge improvement over some other manifestations....)

(just praying at the post-number altar....*sshh*) (maybe i can rhetoric myself right thru mr. ganja lol)


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> no worries, gender-issues i could debate AALLLLL DAAAAY.... and this one hasn't said anything to me that needs to be spelled out in asterisks yet. (a huge improvement over some other manifestations....)
> 
> (just praying at the post-number altar....*sshh*) (maybe i can rhetoric myself right thru mr. ganja lol)


Kitty....if your cyber reputation means so much to you I will gladly help you to that post count if you like. I am not bothered about this subject either way, you just seemed to fall foul of your own advice and get your knickers in a knot from the start. 

Now shut the f**k up and go give your man a back rub.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 4, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> MK, I make a mean peach rhubarb cobbler.
> See, some of us can cook too.
> Smile & just let it go - remember the credo.
> "Don't feed em".


I am a great cook.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2011)

ah, just the sort of thing i was anticipating.... predictable as a bot.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2011)

a gift for you:
this is the youngest billygoat and he's all yours for the taking....


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> a gift for you:
> this is the youngest billygoat and he's all yours for the taking....
> View attachment 1532341


Thank you Kitty, I really love him, we will have 8x sets of lamb shank for Sunday dinner. Sorry if you think I am a sexist, perhaps I am but I don't think so.


----------



## newworldicon (Apr 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> ah, just the sort of thing i was anticipating.... predictable as a bot.


I'm in good company then...

Okay it's time to walk away.
Good growing kitty.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 8, 2011)

So, is this guy newworldicon, serious!? LMFAO!


----------



## CatEyes420 (May 24, 2011)

Wowwww there is alot of crap on here... i didnt know all this crap could come out of just a penis JAJAJAJA (kidding BTW) Of course i vote for a women grower section.! But thats just my opinion lol 

<3
Cat


----------



## Windsblow (May 24, 2011)

I voted for it too. 
In hopes it will give my wife somewhere to go and "cluck" and leave me the hell alone. LOL


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 24, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I voted for it too.
> In hopes it will give my wife somewhere to go and "cluck" and leave me the hell alone. LOL


"Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck :::takes deep breath::: Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck Cluck"


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 24, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Kitty it would crush your ideals because you are clearly of the opinion and belief that women have created this freedom for themselves, when in reality it is man that has merely loosened the chain enough for you to believe that. Do you really think that women got the vote simply because they picketed??? They got the vote so they could be taxed.. but who cares how you got it, you got it!!
> 
> Please be aware that this is not my personal view, I speak objectively.
> 
> PS. I'm getting massaged as I type, are you?


I never looked at it like that... Man did just loosen up the chain, lol


----------



## CatEyes420 (May 24, 2011)

Hey i mean we should all just be grateful that Big Tough Men give us the chance to walk out the house right, but we should just stay home on our knees JAJAJA men would like that wouldnt they, I Say if men gave it all to us i would love to see them take it away,,, JAJA


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 4, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> omg i had no idea... don't you have to be an elite member to be part of 'groups' tho?
> EDIT: no. i just joined.
> oh, weird, i just took a look, there are 37 members, 24 of whom are 'strangers'.... including the group starter.... who hasn't posted since '09.....
> 
> ...


oui oui ma chere


----------

